# قولى ده بيقلد ميين؟



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

ادخلوا هتعرفوا بيقلد مييييييييييييييييييييين:beee: 
مييييييييييييييييييييييييييين:dance: 









مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaJ4t7BNr_o&mode=related&search=

ها ايه رايكم


----------



## jojo_josiph (16 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة اوى ياتيناا​*


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

jojo_josiph قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *جميلة اوى ياتيناا*​


 

ما انا عارفة انى جميلة:smil12: 
هههههههههههه
ميرسى على مرورك​


----------



## K A T Y (16 يناير 2007)

تحفة يا تينا


----------



## king (16 يناير 2007)

انتة هادودينا فى مكان منعرفش دة فبن ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى عسل قوى يا تينا​


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> تحفة يا تينا


 

ميرسى خالص يا كاتى
من بعض ما عندكم​


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

king قال:


> انتة هادودينا فى مكان منعرفش دة فبن ربنا يحافظ عليك


 
لا متخفيش

هبقى اعرف المكان
عيب نروح مكان منعرفهوش​


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> انتى عسل قوى يا تينا​


 
ده من زوقك يا بنت الفادى
ميسر اوى على المرور والاشارة
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## فادية (17 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههه جميل قوي يا تينا 
بس خدي بالك من نفسك هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (17 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*تصدقي شبهه فعلا*

*ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه *

*بلاش تجيبي سيرة الناس دي يا تينا*

*احنا مش ناقصين هههه*​


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *تصدقي شبهه فعلا*​
> *ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه *​
> ...


 

ليه يا بنى احنا بنخاف
دا احنا عظمة اوى
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى على المرور​


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه جميل قوي يا تينا
> بس خدي بالك من نفسك هههههههههههههههههه


 

وخداها معايا فى كل مكان
متقلقيش خالص
شكرا اوى على المرور​


----------



## Moony34 (17 يناير 2007)

أنا عرفت أنا عرفت أنا عرفت أنا عرفت
بيقلد الفنان عادل امام....
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (17 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههه

موني معاه اسرة يا تينا

سامحيه والنبي

فعلا يا موني هو عادل امام بغباوته

:yahoo:​


----------



## تريزا (17 يناير 2007)

حلو اوى يا تينا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

تريزا قال:


> حلو اوى يا تينا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


 
ميرسى اوى يا تريزا
​


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> أنا عرفت أنا عرفت أنا عرفت أنا عرفت
> بيقلد الفنان عادل امام....
> صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


 
ياختى كميلة
ياختى عسل
ايه الشطارة دى
باين عليك كنت شاطر اوى فى المدرسة​


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> موني معاه اسرة يا تينا​
> سامحيه والنبي​
> ...


 

وغلاوتك انت وبس يا كوبتك
هسامحة 
علشان خاطر العيال بس
لولاهم كنت افحمته بنكته 
طب ساكت​


----------



## Moony34 (18 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> وغلاوتك انت وبس يا كوبتك
> هسامحة
> علشان خاطر العيال بس
> لولاهم كنت افحمته بنكته
> طب ساكت​





عايز النكتة عايز النكتة عايز النكتة عايز النكتة عايز النكتة عايز النكتة 
بس متكونش عن الصعايدة علشان أنا صعيدي
ولا الفلاحين علشان أنا مراتي فلاحة
ولا عن المسيحيين علشان أنا مسيحي
ولا عن اليهود علشان صاحبي يهودي
ولا عن الأهلوية علشلن أنا أهلاوي صميم
:smile02 :smile02 :smile02


----------



## lovebjw (18 يناير 2007)

هههههههه
حلوة يا تينا وانا مش هاقولكى زى ما هم بقولو خافى على نفسكى لا 
اوعى تمشى جنب الحايط عشان اللى بيمشى جنب الحايط بيقع عليه 
ربنا يبارككى يا تينا


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 يناير 2007)

*متخفيش يا تينا كلهم ناس طيبين هناك
:ranting: :ab2: :ranting:  
واحنا مش هنسيبك قولي لنا علي الحاجة 
اللي بتحبيها علشان نعمل حسابنا 
وهنجبلك معانا ده *

:36_33_7: :8_5_17: :696ks:


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> عايز النكتة عايز النكتة عايز النكتة عايز النكتة عايز النكتة عايز النكتة
> بس متكونش عن الصعايدة علشان أنا صعيدي
> ولا الفلاحين علشان أنا مراتي فلاحة
> ولا عن المسيحيين علشان أنا مسيحي
> ...


 
وجنت على نفسها مراكش
بيقولك يا سيدى
مرة واحد جزماتى مات واحد صاحبة حب يعملة الاربعين طلع ضيق علية عملة 43 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> هههههههه
> حلوة يا تينا وانا مش هاقولكى زى ما هم بقولو خافى على نفسكى لا
> اوعى تمشى جنب الحايط عشان اللى بيمشى جنب الحايط بيقع عليه
> ربنا يبارككى يا تينا


 
ميرسى خالص
بس انا عاوزة اعرف انت منين
اللهجة غريبة شوية


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *متخفيش يا تينا كلهم ناس طيبين هناك*
> *:ranting: :ab2: :ranting: *
> *واحنا مش هنسيبك قولي لنا علي الحاجة *
> *اللي بتحبيها علشان نعمل حسابنا *
> ...


 
ليه يا ابنى هو انا اى حد ولا ايه
دا انا مسنودة اوى
بربنا طبعا


----------



## twety (19 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههه*
*تصدقى شبهه بجد*
*لا جامده بصحيححححح*
*ربنا يباركك ياقمر*
*هاتى من ده كتيييييييييييييير*
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (19 يناير 2007)

لو سالتك انت مصرى تقولى ايه 
تقولى فقرى وابن فقرى وابن مصر الله عليه 
ارفع راسك فانت مصرى 
حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (19 يناير 2007)

*يالهوى*
*ده انت متفاؤل قوى يالاف*
*طب لما تتخرج وتقعد فى البيت هتقول ايه*
*يلا ربنا يدبر ويسهل الامور*
*ويعدى الايام الجميله قوى دى على خير*
:yaka: :ranting:


----------



## lovebjw (19 يناير 2007)

خليها على الله يا تويتى السنة دى باين على الحكومة عايزة الطلبة تقعد 
ومحدش يتخرج عشان عدد البطالة زاد اوى 
وهم مش عايزين زيادة تانى 
حزب المحبة


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *تصدقى شبهه بجد*
> *لا جامده بصحيححححح*
> *ربنا يباركك ياقمر*
> ...


 
من عينى يا تويتى 
انت تؤمرى
هجبلك انشاء الله تانى
وميرسى على الرد​


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> لو سالتك انت مصرى تقولى ايه
> تقولى فقرى وابن فقرى وابن مصر الله عليه
> ارفع راسك فانت مصرى
> حزب المحبة


 
على فكرة بقى انا  بحب مصر اوىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> خليها على الله يا تويتى السنة دى باين على الحكومة عايزة الطلبة تقعد
> ومحدش يتخرج عشان عدد البطالة زاد اوى
> وهم مش عايزين زيادة تانى
> حزب المحبة


 
كل ده ولسة طالب
ياعم
امال اللى تخرجوا من سنين يعملوا ايه


----------



## lovebjw (20 يناير 2007)

صدقينى وانا كمان بموت فى حاجة اسمها مصر 
بجد انا بعشق مصر مش بس بحبها 
وربنا اللى شاهد على كلامى 
بس دا تعليق انا اخدته من احمد رجب فى نص كلمة فى جريدة الاخبار 
حزب المحبة


----------



## tina_tina (20 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> صدقينى وانا كمان بموت فى حاجة اسمها مصر
> بجد انا بعشق مصر مش بس بحبها
> وربنا اللى شاهد على كلامى
> بس دا تعليق انا اخدته من احمد رجب فى نص كلمة فى جريدة الاخبار
> حزب المحبة


 
ماشى يا مصرى
بس حبها برضوا بكلامك


----------



## ابن الفادي (20 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *يالهوى*
> *ده انت متفاؤل قوى يالاف*
> *طب لما تتخرج وتقعد فى البيت هتقول ايه*
> *يلا ربنا يدبر ويسهل الامور*
> ...



*القعده في البيت ملهاش علاقة
بحبنا لمصر يا توتي ده حقيقي واحنا 
مهما كنا متضايقين من الاوضاع ومن اللي 
بيحصل برضه حبها فينا وزي ما قلتي يكفي 
ان المسيح باركها بقدمه ووجوده فيها
وده يخلينا نعشق ترابها 
وغير كده دم الشهدا اللي روي ترابها 
يخلينا نتمسك بيها اكتر 
الرب يملي قلوبكم بالنعمه والمحبه *


----------



## ابن الفادي (20 يناير 2007)

*طبعا يا عم طالما انه رب 
المجد معاك يبقي تخافي ازي 
وكده يحقلك نقولك يا تينا 
ياجااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد *


----------



## tina_tina (20 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *طبعا يا عم طالما انه رب *
> *المجد معاك يبقي تخافي ازي *
> *وكده يحقلك نقولك يا تينا *
> *ياجااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد *


 

طبعا يا فريد
احنا لينا غيرة
وياريت برضوا ميبقاش بالكلام بس 
بس بالعمل علشان يحس ان اولاده فعلا بيحبوة 
رغم انه متاكد من ده 
وربنا معاك ويقويك


----------



## meraaa (20 يناير 2007)

_ هههههههههه نو كومينت
شكراااااااااااا ياتيناااااااااا_


----------



## tina_tina (20 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _ هههههههههه نو كومينت_
> _شكراااااااااااا ياتيناااااااااا_


 

ههههههههههههههه
نوكومنت
شكرا يا ميرا


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _ هههههههههه نو كومينت
> شكراااااااااااا ياتيناااااااااا_



*شوفتوا ميرا خايف ازاي
كده نمنحك يا تينا لـــقب 

فداااااااااااااااااااااااااااائي*


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *شوفتوا ميرا خايف ازاي*
> *كده نمنحك يا تينا لـــقب *
> 
> *فداااااااااااااااااااااااااااائي*


ممكن نحط لقب اعمق من ده كلة 
هو انه 
بنت ربناااااااااااا
حط تحتها اى لقب ان عاوزة بعد كده


----------



## kamer14 (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا تينا انا فتحته وليسا اهو بيفتح وهشوف واقولك


----------



## manshi55 (17 فبراير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى قوى يا أخت تينا على المشاركة الجميلة منك بجد بجد عرفتى تختارى
لكن نصيحتى الأخوية ليكى زى ما بيقولوا إخواتنا اللى اللهم إحفظنا ولا تلقوا بأنفسكم الى التهلكة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش كدة ولا ايه؟!*


----------



## manshi55 (17 فبراير 2007)

*ربنا يباركك ويبعد عنك ولاد ال..........
الأفاعى*


----------



## iam_with_you (16 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة اوووووى يا تينا تسلم ايدك


----------

